# help selecting a breeder in Virginia/ Maryland



## Crj898 (Jan 26, 2014)

We are looking to purchase a German Shepherd puppy. I have been researching breeders in VA and MD because it is important to my husband and I that we are able to pick the puppy up in person and visit the breeder.

I was referred to Blueridge Lane German Shepherds. Does anyone have any information on them?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would ask about health testing, hips/elbows at the minimum (and that means more than, "they have generations of excellent hips behind them"). There is really nothing on their website except a lot of fluff. Their 50% deposit is a bit crazy, IMO. 

They let you pick your own puppy from photos starting at 1 week of age???? :headbang: Pups are allowed to leave at 7 weeks (too early). Personally I would keep looking.


----------



## Crj898 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you. I have checked so many breeder websites they are starting to run together. I have not purchased a dog in over nine years. We have had large breed dogs but I have never owned a German Shepherd. We researched several breeds and we know a Shepherd will be a great fit for us and our children. We are looking to bring home a puppy in March/April if anyone has any recommendations for a breeder with in four hours of Stafford VA. Please let me know.


----------



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

Von Haus Wisenbaker World Class German Shepherds ?
No personal experience but I have heard good things about her.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please check your personal messages. There is a terrific guy in this area that is responsible for the dogs he breeds and our rescue thinks very highly of him.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Depending on what you're looking for in a GSD, Blackthorn Working German Shepherds is expecting a litter in the next couple days. Located in Barboursville, VA.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Throwing in another vote for Blackthorn


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Definitely check with Christine from Blackthorn.


----------



## Stealth (Oct 8, 2010)

Pm me and I can maybe help you out looking for a puppy in Virginia. Or shoot me an email.
[email protected]


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Or check out Johnson Haus. GSDBESTK9 has the link in her siggy. They may be close enough to you.


----------

